
Coronavirus: Germany confirms first human transmission in Europe - Anon84
https://www.theguardian.com/science/live/2020/jan/28/coronavirus-first-death-in-beijing-as-us-issues-new-china-travel-warning-live-updates
======
Anon84
As I was just saying yesterday
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22165453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22165453))
It's person to person transmissibility is what is going to determine how big
of an outbreak we are dealing with.

This new development now means that we are somewhere between Phase 4 and Phase
5 on the pandemic scale ([https://www.sbs.com.au/news/what-are-the-who-
pandemic-alert-...](https://www.sbs.com.au/news/what-are-the-who-pandemic-
alert-levels)) and I wouldn't be surprised if a (Phase 6) pandemic was
declared within a couple of weeks or so.

